# Watch Me Grow



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just uploaded to Photobucket an album called: Watch Me Grow

It shows pix from hatch to 22 days old. 

It can be used as a visual guide as to the daily changes as the chick grows.

The chicks weight is also included in each pix...which the chick shown gained approx 6 grames per day while young, and around 2 weeks gram increase slowed down and at fledgling age the chick will lose a little weight.

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg116/justcockatiels/Watch%20Me%20Grow/

I'm also working on several other albums, such as: Problems with Babies, various egg problems, candling, assist hatch collages, and pix's of several mutations I have worked with.

Enjoy...Susanne


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you for that!!!.. such informative and with pics it makes it better to understand...

*thumbs up*


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

That is weird I do not like it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too cute  and helpful all at the same time  Spike must be a tiny tiel as he is only 82.6 grams in the morning.


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

Well...it is ok I guess, but still sort of weird


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_Well...it is ok I guess, but still sort of weird_

Ah...you must not be a breeder or have ever had chicks...thus you would not understand the what was illustrated


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ignore him, he's not cool, he fails and he was just here to stir trouble.

You done a fantastic job doing that, it's so informative and very well laid out.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

That really helps!!! You always provide us with great tips~~~thnx!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute!! its amazing the difference a day can make!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks...they grow so fast.
Susanne


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Great photos, i did the same thing many years ago with a regular SLR camera, digital was not even affordable if it was even around then. The pics i had were taken every 2 days and i had them on my puter till my hard drive died and "pooooooof" was all gone. Anyway the pictures are excelent and i believe very helpful to most folks here, again thanks for the pictures and the comparrisons...be happy


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

love the pics thanks


----------

